# CTFMON-Remover



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

for those who don't know how it's done manually:

CTFMON-Remover



> The CTFMON-Remover helps you removing the annoying CTFMON.EXE from your Windows operating system. The program is easy to use and displays whether the CTFMON.EXE is installed and running or not. If it was found then you can remove it within seconds. Just in case that you need the CTFMON sometime in the future there is also an option to restore the original one.
> 
> The CTFMON-Remover runs on Windows 98, ME, 2000 and XP.


this is an Austrian website, however, the software is available in German and English.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi The Oracle 

This might be worth reading before removal:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/282599

I use voice recognition, so I don't think I want to remove it.
On my XP mce computer, ctfmon is only using 8mb of memory on boot and 8.5mb after I open Dragon Naturally Speaking. That doesn't seem like much.

Have there been issues with ctfmon?


----------



## Tennessee Redneck (Sep 18, 2007)

If you, for whatever reason, found that ctfmon.exe was installed on your system via checking in the TaskManager, and tried to "end task," you no doubt discovered that ctfmon.exe magically reappeared. If you initially tried to disable it by using the instructions for disabling startup applications and utilities via "msconfig," you no doubt ran into the rather obtuse and complex issue where you are continually prompted to change the settings in msconfig because of the screwy nature of the way that msconfig works. This is not a viable approach and is unnecessary.

The easiest way to permanently disable ctfmon.exe is to look up ctfmon.exe in our KnowBrainer Quick Tips.


----------

